# 1961 Schwinn Corvette



## Barry Nofzinger (Sep 6, 2018)

Just bought this bike on Monday. Got it for $50. Going to restore it to original. Needs wheels, front rack, seat and hub.


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2018)

Great deal for $50!


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Sep 6, 2018)

Sven said:


> Great deal for $50!



Yeah, thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2018)

Pretty dang good deal. Why do you need wheels, those look really decent.


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Sep 7, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Pretty dang good deal. Why do you need wheels, those look really decent.




The wheels that are on it are in great condition, but they aren't the wheels that belong on the bike. I want the bike to have original wheels. Since I got a really good deal on the bike, I have the ability to purchase the things that would make it original and still have value. I think that the bike is worth somewhere between $400-$600, if the parts are original. If I can get all the items I need for less than $250, then I am ahead and I can make money if I decide to sell it.


----------

